# "Things That Grow" Turning Challenge: Due 1/10/21



## Steve in VA

Our next turning challenge will be very open ended and left up to your interpretation. The only criteria is that your turning must be of something that "grows" naturally. 

A few ideas I had to give you some suggestions:

Trees; a Christmas tree would be particularly appropriate this time of year!
Fruit; apples and pears are two I've wanted to try.
Flowers
Acorns
Mushrooms
With the holiday's upon us, the deadline will be a bit over a month away and all entries must be submitted by Sunday January 10, 2021. 

Please post pictures of your ideas and progress along the way for those that may need a bit of inspiration. I can't wait to see the variety of projects this crew comes up with; your work always inspires me!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maverick

Good idea on extending the deadline. Now to start planning.


----------



## trc65

Very cool idea! I'm definitely in, got a very unconventional idea that just popped into my head. Better write it down somewhere, liable to forget it by the time I'm done with Christmas turning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Very neat idea, Steve, and well done on your multi-axis piece. A well deserved win. Extra points for rebuilding your lathe in the process.


----------



## Tony

I'm in, here's my entry!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gdurfey

I thought @trc65 Tim already had his entry done......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

I'll use those as a backup entry.  

I've got something in mind that's a little more mobile than trees. Going to take a lot of experimenting after Christmas, hope it doesn't get to cold.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

Sounds fun. Count me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> I'm in, here's my entry!
> View attachment 197650



Help me out a bit, is it a masher, an offset rolling pin, a Scandinavian bowling pin, a tire thumper, a game knocker or some other fine creation?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Mr. Peet said:


> Help me out a bit, is it a masher, an offset rolling pin, a Scandinavian bowling pin, a tire thumper, a game knocker or some other fine creation?


Just decoration, Christmas tree.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> Just decoration, Christmas tree.



Ok, so does the ball on top get cut off, carved into a star or something?


----------



## Tony

Mr. Peet said:


> Ok, so does the ball on top get cut off, carved into a star or something?


Nope, stays just like it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415

I’m in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65

Just thought I'd give this a bump as hopefully Christmas presents are winding up. I've still got one or two things to do before I mail off the last Christmas box.

I've started doing some planning for this challenge, but not put tool to wood yet.

Anybody else making any progress on the challenge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Just thought I'd give this a bump as hopefully Christmas presents are winding up. I've still got one or two things to do before I mail off the last Christmas box.
> 
> I've started doing some planning for this challenge, but not put tool to wood yet.
> 
> Anybody else making any progress on the challenge?


Funny, I was just thinking about this today. Think I know what I'm going to try but that's as far as I've gotten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Everyone look out, think I heard @Tony got a new lathe and tools. Probably came with experience.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

You could make one of Spinartists "pecker"mills! You said things that grow! Dang, I sometimes forget this is a family forum!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Wildthings

I almost spit my drink out LOLOLOL

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You could make one of Spinartists "pecker"mills! You said things that grow! Dang, I sometimes forget this is a family forum!


I can see it now, 15 entries copying Spinartist's iconic peppermill........

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Steve in VA

I started toying with a few ideas. Never turned an acorn or a flower, so I thought I'd try both. Both need some refining, and I'm still looking for other ideas.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Barb

I tried to do a different type of flower but failed repeatedly. So this tulip is the only one I got finished out of the bouquet I had planned. The flower is myrtle and the vase is walnut and flame box elder.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Steve in VA

Well, that knocks me out of the running and I can now spend my weekend on my regularly scheduled programming!! 

Well done Barb and it looks like you combined several techniques we've tried in the turning challenges. Great job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

great job @Barb!!!! I really liked the flower, then I scrolled down and saw the vase, back up the flower, down to....well, you get the point. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> Well, that knocks me out of the running and I can now spend my weekend on my regularly scheduled programming!!
> 
> Well done Barb and it looks like you combined several techniques we've tried in the turning challenges. Great job!!


I wouldn't say that at all! I really love your single flower. I haven't been able to do a thin turning like that. And the acorn is sweet also!


----------



## Tony

Beautiful work @Barb , splendid!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Great work Barb! It may not be a whole bouquet, but sometimes, like yours, a single flower has much more impact. Nice look pairing it with the vase.

Now, pardon the interruption, but holy crap forgot all about this challenge! Haven't done any more but think about it. Going to be a long couple of days to get something done.....

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Very, very nice. I think the single flower does it. More and it may look cluttered.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Outstanding Barb. I better get it in gear.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Barb,

You could put a few punks in with that flower. They might look cool. Or add some dried flowers, or even dried ornamental grasses. The nice thing about a vase like that, dried arrangements work great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick

Nicely done Barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Mr. Peet said:


> Barb,
> 
> You could put a few punks in with that flower. They might look cool. Or add some dried flowers, or even dried ornamental grasses. The nice thing about a vase like that, dried arrangements work great.


Very true. :)


----------



## Tony

Here's my entry. The pictures aren't great, sorry guys. Maple and walnut on three of them, red oak and jatoba on the other.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Those are cool. I bet it was hard for you to turn your life size stuff!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tom Smart

Ahhhhhh....damn squirrels!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Penguins - OK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65

Great looking penguins! Tiny ones too, or is that lighter Texas sized?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> Great looking penguins! Tiny ones too, or is that lighter Texas sized?

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65

I thought they were that small. That is so cool! Love seeing tiny things like that, so many more places you can display them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Great job Tony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

Tony said:


> Here's my entry. The pictures aren't great, sorry guys. Maple and walnut on three of them, red oak and jatoba on the other.
> View attachment 199716View attachment 199717


Very cool penguins! I know someone who would love those. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

Great entry Tony. Glue ups are a nice touch. Not much clean up either. I guess that depends on how big they started out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

William Tanner said:


> Great entry Tony. Glue ups are a nice touch. Not much clean up either. I guess that depends on how big they started out.


No, I had glue ups that were proportioned for the finished sizes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I was gonna enter and turn one of these but it's thing's that grow. These things never grow!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> I thought they were that small. That is so cool! Love seeing tiny things like that, so many more places you can display them.



Just imagine in a normal sized hand....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA

10.5 hours to go.....wrap 'em up and get 'em posted!

I just took mine off the lathe. Need to finish it and take a few pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Parts and pieces! 

Parts are done, and other parts are in pieces, but I'll be done with something by then!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## William Tanner

My entry. The tulips are hardwood maple that have been airbrushed. The stems are beech and treated with vivid lime green and yellow India ink. I worked them on over on the sander to give definition. The vase is big leaf maple. The inside has been hollowed and is complete. The outside still has a few worm holes that need attention. I will paint it eventually but my wife is involved in the design and the painting process will take some time. The vase is 11 inches tall. The overall height is a little over 20 inches. I will probably add more tulips before completion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony

William Tanner said:


> My entry. The tulips are hardwood maple that have been airbrushed. The stems are beech and treated with vivid lime green and yellow India ink. I worked them on over on the sander to give definition. The vase is big leaf maple. The inside has been hollowed and is complete. The outside still has a few worm holes that need attention. I will paint it eventually but my wife is involved in the design and the painting process will take some time. The vase is 11 inches tall. The overall height is a little over 20 inches. I will probably add more tulips before completion.
> 
> View attachment 199795


Very cool!! How tall is the vase?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

William Tanner said:


> My entry. The tulips are hardwood maple that have been airbrushed. The stems are beech and treated with vivid lime green and yellow India ink. I worked them on over on the sander to give definition. The vase is big leaf maple. The inside has been hollowed and is complete. The outside still has a few worm holes that need attention. I will paint it eventually but my wife is involved in the design and the painting process will take some time. The vase is 11 inches tall. The overall height is a little over 20 inches. I will probably add more tulips before completion.
> 
> View attachment 199795


Vety cool! I love how you colored the flowers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Very nice Bill, those are great but you also rocked the vase just like @Barb did. Incredible.


----------



## trc65

Cool looking flowers! Love all that you've been doing with airbrush and colors. Nice time of year to bring some bright colored flowers into the house!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Here's my official entry. I decided to try a "leaf" plate. I found a large leaf, traced it out on a blank, and hit the bandsaw. I then remounted it, turned it thin with some curve to it, and then used the woodburner to make the veins. I used an oil finish, decorated with a candle and a few things found on a hike, and here it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Steve in VA said:


> Here's my official entry. I decided to try a "leaf" plate. I found a large leaf, traced it out on a blank, and hit the bandsaw. I then remounted it, turned it thin with some curve to it, and then used the woodburner to make the veins. I used an oil finish, decorated with a candle and a few things found on a hike, and here it is.
> 
> View attachment 199796
> 
> View attachment 199797
> 
> View attachment 199798
> 
> View attachment 199799
> 
> View attachment 199800
> 
> View attachment 199803



That is super cool. Only one way to top that...to do it again using a known wood and shaped to match with the same species leaf. I'm just jealous. Could you do another next fall as a demonstration on WB?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> Here's my official entry. I decided to try a "leaf" plate. I found a large leaf, traced it out on a blank, and hit the bandsaw. I then remounted it, turned it thin with some curve to it, and then used the woodburner to make the veins. I used an oil finish, decorated with a candle and a few things found on a hike, and here it is.
> 
> View attachment 199796
> 
> View attachment 199797
> 
> View attachment 199798
> 
> View attachment 199799
> 
> View attachment 199800
> 
> View attachment 199803


You knocked it out of the park with that one! That’s just beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Steve in VA said:


> Here's my official entry. I decided to try a "leaf" plate. I found a large leaf, traced it out on a blank, and hit the bandsaw. I then remounted it, turned it thin with some curve to it, and then used the woodburner to make the veins. I used an oil finish, decorated with a candle and a few things found on a hike, and here it is.
> 
> View attachment 199796
> 
> View attachment 199797
> 
> View attachment 199798
> 
> View attachment 199799
> 
> View attachment 199800
> 
> View attachment 199803


VERY cool, Steve!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Dang Steve really set the bar HIGH! I really like that. Great job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

WOW!

Great idea and execution! Definitely stealing that idea, what a great centerpiece.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Question on your process. Did you consider cutting leaf shape after turning?


----------



## William Tanner

Tony said:


> Very cool!! How tall is the vase?


The vase itself is 11 inches tall


----------



## William Tanner

Gdurfey said:


> Very nice Bill, those are great but you also rocked the vase just like @Barb did. Incredible.


I think Barb’s is super cool.


----------



## William Tanner

Steve in VA said:


> Here's my official entry. I decided to try a "leaf" plate. I found a large leaf, traced it out on a blank, and hit the bandsaw. I then remounted it, turned it thin with some curve to it, and then used the woodburner to make the veins. I used an oil finish, decorated with a candle and a few things found on a hike, and here it is.
> 
> View attachment 199796
> 
> View attachment 199797
> 
> View attachment 199798
> 
> View attachment 199799
> 
> View attachment 199800
> 
> View attachment 199803


A clever idea and executed to the max.


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> Question on your process. Did you consider cutting leaf shape after turning?


I did, but thought trying to cut a curved piece like that was asking for some broken edges at a minimum, or potentially worse with my fingers. I did use a coping saw after turning it to trim the stem down a bit; that might work well for the entire piece if you wanted to do it that way. Others might have a better way or thoughts on how to approach it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

A scroll saw might work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Tony said:


> Very cool!! How tall is the vase?


Taller than you, Tony........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## William Tanner

Nubsnstubs said:


> Taller than you, Tony........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Maybe he’s like me and has a tall wife. You know when you can’t reach the wrapping paper on the top shelf but she can.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@Steve in VA , creative!!! Wow, that is incredible


----------



## trc65

A mischief of mice. 

Apple bodies, African Blackwood eyes, faux suede ears and twisted wire tails.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

trc65 said:


> A mischief of mice.
> 
> Apple bodies, African Blackwood eyes, faux suede ears and twisted wire tails.
> 
> View attachment 199828
> 
> View attachment 199830
> 
> View attachment 199827
> 
> View attachment 199829



Sorry that you don’t like these challenges Tim!!!! Gee, those are great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

trc65 said:


> A mischief of mice.
> 
> Apple bodies, African Blackwood eyes, faux suede ears and twisted wire tails.
> 
> View attachment 199828
> 
> View attachment 199830
> 
> View attachment 199827
> 
> View attachment 199829



You are feeding them too much. Unless plumping them up for a reason....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

A couple of mesquite mushrooms

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65

Mr. Peet said:


> You are feeding them too much. Unless plumping them up for a reason....


Have lots of hungry barn cats around here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

trc65 said:


> A mischief of mice.
> 
> Apple bodies, African Blackwood eyes, faux suede ears and twisted wire tails.
> 
> View attachment 199828
> 
> View attachment 199830
> 
> View attachment 199827
> 
> View attachment 199829


Too cool Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> A couple of mesquite mushrooms
> View attachment 199831View attachment 199832View attachment 199831


Great Shrooms Wendell!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

trc65 said:


> A mischief of mice.
> 
> Apple bodies, African Blackwood eyes, faux suede ears and twisted wire tails.
> 
> View attachment 199828
> 
> View attachment 199830
> 
> View attachment 199827
> 
> View attachment 199829



These are great. Excellent detail work. Better hide them from the kittens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

woodman6415 said:


> A couple of mesquite mushrooms


Great looking shrooms, love the live edge. That's another project on my list to try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb

trc65 said:


> A mischief of mice.
> 
> Apple bodies, African Blackwood eyes, faux suede ears and twisted wire tails.
> 
> View attachment 199828
> 
> View attachment 199830
> 
> View attachment 199827
> 
> View attachment 199829


These immediately caused exclamations of "Awwwww" in my household. Well done! They're very well executed and very cute. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb

woodman6415 said:


> A couple of mesquite mushrooms
> View attachment 199831View attachment 199832View attachment 199831


Your mushrooms are way cool also. 

I really like this challenge. All the entries have inspired me to copy lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner

woodman6415 said:


> A couple of mesquite mushrooms
> View attachment 199831View attachment 199832View attachment 199831


These mushrooms are so well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

@woodman6415 , Wendell, great 'shrooms!! Love the live edge, makes them more realistic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Mr. Peet said:


> That is super cool. Only one way to top that...to do it again using a known wood and shaped to match with the same species leaf. I'm just jealous. Could you do another next fall as a demonstration on WB?



Thanks very much Mark and yes, I too thought about matching the leaf and woods to one another. In the end though I wanted a leaf with some "mass" to the body to help stabilize it when turning and also wanted an easy to turn wood. After doing it I did start thinking about doing one for all of the common species we have here in VA, which then boggled my mind!

I appreciate the compliment! I'm more than happy to try another one at some point and post more pics of the process along the way. That said, other than the wood burning and showing it mounted on the lathe I think I captured most of what I did to start the design and cutting it out on the bandsaw. Once I got that done, it was essentially the same as turning any other slightly out of balance / off center piece. Given the relatively small size, it wasn't much of an issue at all. In all reality, it looks much more complicated than it was.


----------



## Steve in VA

I was showing all of the entries to my wife last night and we both commented on how unique and creative they all were! Rather than clogging up the thread with post after post of "great job, fantastic, love 'em. etc." comments, I just wanted to tell everyone that this forum and it's members are all phenomenal! I learn so much and get inspired by you all more and more every time I look through everyone's projects. I can't thank everyone enough for your willingness to share. 

Keep them coming and great job!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Maverick

I didn't get anything done but I am loving all the entries. Really a lot of interesting ways of turning 'things that grow'. Great job everyone.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@Steve in VA , when I looked at your post, all that was there were the first 2 pictures. That is an incredible piece man, spectacular!


----------



## Steve in VA

Tony said:


> @Steve in VA , when I looked at your post, all that was there were the first 2 pictures. That is an incredible piece man, spectacular!


Thanks for getting the pics added to the voting Tony! 

When you say the first two pics, are you referring to the acorn and the thing one might call a flower (thin stemmed), or the leaf plate? With the leaf plate, I see six pictures; three of the layout / bandsaw process, and three of the finished piece.


----------



## Tony

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks for getting the pics added to the voting Tony!
> 
> When you say the first two pics, are you referring to the acorn and the thing one might call a flower (thin stemmed), or the leaf plate? With the leaf plate, I see six pictures; three of the layout / bandsaw process, and three of the finished piece.


I looked at the leaf post when you only had the first 2 pictures posted. I didn't understand until I looked thos time around!


----------



## Steve in VA

Tony said:


> I looked at the leaf post when you only had the first 2 pictures posted. I didn't understand until I looked thos time around!


Got it. Thank you Sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Great job by everyone that participated in this challenge, and a special congrats to Tim @trc65 and his Mischief of Mice winning entry

I'll have to set a trap and catch one or two of those myself!

*Tim: *Fantastic job on the mice and the torch is now yours to carry for the next challenge. I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with for all of us! Great job!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Steve in VA said:


> Great job by everyone that participated in this challenge, and a special congrats to Tim @trc65 and his Mischief of Mice winning entry
> 
> I'll have to set a trap and catch one or two of those myself!
> 
> *Tim: *Fantastic job on the mice and the torch is now yours to carry for the next challenge. I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with for all of us! Great job!!!


when i voted 75% had voted for the maple leaf bowl, stop the steal lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## T. Ben

Congrats Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

clearly we're gonna have a riot on our hands

Vote here for your favorite "Things That Grow" turning​
Barb's Tulip Flower & Vase​Votes: 3 25.0%
Tony's Waddle of Penguins​Votes: 0 0.0%
Bill's Tulip Flowers & Vase​Votes: 0 0.0%
Steve's Leaf Plate​Votes: 4 33.3%
Tim's Mischief of Mice​Votes: 4 33.3%
Wendell's Mushroom Troop​Votes: 1 8.3%


Total voters 12 
Poll closed Today at 7:43 AM.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben

Some votes haven’t been counted yet,they were lost in transit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Maverick

I never saw the voting thread. I have always seen them in the past, but for some reason I missed this one. Maybe in the future, a link can be posted in the original contest thread to make folks aware of the voting thread. Just a suggestion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I request a recount! I'm gonna riot, loot and burn everythingdown. Wait a sec...that was the news. Great job Tim.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65

I don't know, no one reached a majority of the votes. Think we are going to have a runoff vote in about a month.  

In the meantime, so that lobbying campaigns can be fully funded, please send your wood donations to the top two candidates. I personnally guarantee that all wood donations will be used to bribe voters and not to enrich the personnal stashes of the candidates.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Steve in VA

trc65 said:


> I don't know, no one reached a majority of the votes. Think we are going to have a runoff vote in about a month.
> 
> In the meantime, so that lobbying campaigns can be fully funded, please send your wood donations to the top two candidates. I personnally guarantee that all wood donations will be used to bribe voters and not to enrich the personnal stashes of the candidates.


Speak for yourself Tim, but my platform is based on honesty and transparency. I *WILL* be using all donations for my personal stash. I'm a wood hoarder and not ashamed to admit it.

*READ MY LIPS...... I WILL KEEP ALL WOOD DONATIONS!*

If you can relate to that, then I humbly ask for your vote to be the one you send any and all of your wood to. We need your support, and I will not turn away any contributions. Whatever you can spare to support the hoarding cause will be gratefully accepted; a pen or game call blank, FOG logs, and even your cut offs will all be put to good use. Of course, larger bowl blanks, exoctics, and burls would be wonderful and will get you a nod as a top contributor to the campaign and an invite to the victory celebration when we win the race!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maverick

So looks like we need a runoff vote. Since we don't have any rules for runoff votes, we will have to make them up as we go. Cause apparently that is OK to do.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Barb

LOL! All you guys are hilarious! 

Congrats Tim! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Maverick said:


> I never saw the voting thread. I have always seen them in the past, but for some reason I missed this one. Maybe in the future, a link can be posted in the original contest thread to make folks aware of the voting thread. Just a suggestion.



There was a voting thread? Thought participants in the challenge were the only ones that could vote.?.


----------



## William Tanner

Maverick said:


> I never saw the voting thread. I have always seen them in the past, but for some reason I missed this one. Maybe in the future, a link can be posted in the original contest thread to make folks aware of the voting thread. Just a suggestion.


I never saw it either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

I didn't see it either, but also didn't see the copper tails on Tim's mice... Good job, Tim...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Thanks Jerry, for the compliment, and the tip from several months ago when you suggested using a drill to twist wire. The tails were 4 strands of 22 ga wire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

T. Ben said:


> Some votes haven’t been counted yet,they were lost in transit.


more like falsified absentee votes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

i'm looking for a bitcoin transfer that i might then use when i raid the hobbithouse
@phinds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

second thought "i'm gonna have to file a law suit"
and you can count on me not paying my lawyer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

vegas urban lumber said:


> i'm looking for a bitcoin transfer that i might then use when i raid the hobbithouse
> @phinds


Just dont forget your password!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

Thanks all for your comments! 

Thanks also to Steve for devising this challenge and to everyone who made something. This was the most diverse challenge, and the first where I plan to copy every project submitted. 

Stay tuned, later tonight I'll announce details on the next challenge.


----------



## vegas urban lumber

trc65 said:


> Thanks all for your comments!
> 
> Thanks also to Steve for devising this challenge and to everyone who made something. This was the most diverse challenge, and the first where I plan to copy every project submitted.
> 
> Stay tuned, later tonight I'll announce details on the next challenge.


dang inaugurated already

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65

vegas urban lumber said:


> dang inaugurated already


Not inaugurated, just seizing what little power is available!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## William Tanner

I
This last challenge was really good. All of the submissions were impressive. I really enjoy all you turners. It has been fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

